# Why does radio music suck?



## kaia (Jul 8, 2008)

I really can't stand it; it's all like FALLOUTBOY and then it's all like NICKLEBACK and then it's all like JONASBROTHERS. I really don't like what they play on the radio. Why has music become so much worse? All you ever hear is people moaning about their lives. I wish there was at least one chanelle with indie music or new artists because all the ones now suck.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2008)

I know. I miss the times when good music played on the radio. Sure, there was some crap, too, but nowadays it's only crap. It's a matter of opinion, though. What's considered "crap" for me can be considered "great" for someone else, although I've yet to know someone who likes these "Jonas Brothers". But still, if all channels play the same kind of "crappy" music, it means people actually _do _listen and like it. Why? I don't know.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 8, 2008)

Solution: Listen to your own music.


----------



## kaia (Jul 8, 2008)

I do listen to my own music, it's just the radio used to have decent things I remember when franz ferdinand


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 8, 2008)

Eh, I hate it too. I used to listen to my mp3 in the car...but my mp3 has gone missing so I have to tolerate all the chav crap on the radio.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 8, 2008)

Radio music does not suck.

You just have to find the right stations. _Transmissionem Imperialis_ has some good tracks. And no, the songs are NOT latin. Mostly metal.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 8, 2008)

kaia said:


> I really can't stand it; it's all like FALLOUTBOY and then it's all like NICKLEBACK and then it's all like JONASBROTHERS. I really don't like what they play on the radio. Why has music become so much worse? All you ever hear is people moaning about their lives. I wish there was at least one chanelle with indie music or new artists because all the ones now suck.


Stop listening to mainstream radio. The radio plays popular music because that's what many people want to hear.

There are so many generalizations in that post it almost hurts.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

the reason the radio sucks is because good music isn't made to earn money, but made for a love of the music involved


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 9, 2008)

Country music usually has good people played on it.

Except the worst song ever.

Brad Paisley - I'm Still a Guy

Worst. Song. Ever. In. The. History. Of. The. World.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

no country doesn't have good music played on it


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 9, 2008)

That's probably because you don't like country music, so you don't think any of it is any good.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> That's probably because you don't like country music, so you don't think any of it is any good.


country isn't bad per se

country radio is bad


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 9, 2008)

Altmer said:


> country isn't bad per se
> 
> country radio is bad


I don't agree. Most songs on country radio are quite good actually.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> I don't agree. Most songs on country radio are quite good actually.


nope they are mostly pretty awful, but that kind of goes for every radio station. like ak said most of country is commercial watered-down garbage. people need to play true country more.

well people need to play fucking good music more. it sucks that mediocre bands like Coldplay get attention when bands like fucking Anathema could be played on the radio, but they get neglected even though they are 300000x times as musically interesting


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 9, 2008)

Often the radio'll be playing in shops (normally BBC Radio 1) and I'll stop and shudder because I _really_ don't like what Radio 1 plays.... but I prefer to just play my own stuff.
I try and listen to the news, though. And they have interesting debates sometimes. I just don't listen to it for the music.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 10, 2008)

I always bring my cd's and my raido with me...If I have to pay for batteries every week, then so be it. I refuse to listen to the crap they play. If my mom didn't have to drive, she would bring her radio. But we have a cd player in the car... (But I still bring my radio, because I can't listen to Keisha Cole and Mariah Carey every day. Or others.)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 13, 2008)

Altmer said:


> country isn't bad per se
> 
> country radio is bad


Doesn't that mostly depend on where you are though? Country radio around here is generally good.

I am thinking the only reason one would think radio music sucks is that one does not like the music played on the radio, simple as that. Music is VERY subjective. Always.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow haha I don't think radio music sucks but I only listen to Heart 106.2 so hey. They overplay songs on there though lol :c

lol jonas brothers
their fangirls are scary


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't like /anything/ they play on the radio. I wouldn't listen to it even if it was good stuff. 

Besides, it's all overplayed.


----------

